# alpine type r subs



## ferrell8047 (Sep 16, 2011)

i have 4-alpine 1243d type r 12 inch subs in the back seating area of my 2006 toyota tacoma 4 door truck i have 700 watts going to each sub my question is to produce windshield flexing which direction should i fave my slot ports i am currently tuned at 31.09 hertz?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Change the windshield out for a plexiglass one,,, that should give you some flex:laugh:


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

it should if the box is right


----------

